# Descaling return line hose



## omritt (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey,

After descaling my Silvia V2, I found that the return line hose spits out a lot of scale. This causes the intake line hose to pump these scale debris and clogs the machine.

When I run a descaling solution through the brew head it opens up in a few seconds, but it will clog again after a few days.

Any idea of what causing it and how to solve the issue? It already happened to me a year before but I took it to the lab for a clean.

I've attached the return line hose to a drinking glass (instead of the water tank) and made an espresso. Here is what came out:









Thanks!


----------

